# never before seen photos



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

so, i was looking through my iphoto library today, and i found some adorable pictures i didnt even know i had!

*OZZY*

rock a by ratty.....









i wanna go real beach now mommy!









did i hurt you? okay, i get off now then









i wike my new sweeping spot mummy

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










i go sweep now









im just a dreamer, i dream my life awaaaaaaaaaay









you seriously _like_ the sunflower seeds?!?! i am now gagging









some people hug trees, others hug green igloos, either way it's still weird









me before you, me first!









im so cute, but that gives you no excuse to drop me









this iz mah face yew iz skweezin!









1..2..3 BLAST OFF!!! wait, it didn't work









I iz tipped mah watur bottel on purpuss, u haz to tip it back!









*HYPER*

i iz smilin at yew









im eatin your band-aid









tell me, are you afraid of the boogyman?









no, no, im not ded, we iz playin sheradez!









i went under your dresser, and you had to take out the drawer!!! 









i iz escapin on you, shhhhhhh









okay, i give you kisses









NO!! iz not spyin!!









hey, how you doin?









ozzy, keep on the lookout for flying unsuspectin yogies









why iz you not giddy up?









my maceroni









i be new hammock till other iz washed









i haz a rubber skull ability









NO!! is not cookie!









is this what the people on that rat forum meant by squishied lap rat??









no can go skool today, has tummy hurt, honest









i has been wary of you









hope you liked


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Aw! They are some of the cutest photos ever


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

so, i just realized ozzy has 2 different coloured eyes


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Awww! They are such cute pics of your rats!!!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

thank you


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Cute!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

they are sooooo cute!!! i especially like the "squishy lap rat"


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i liked that one too, and the boogyman one, and the rubber skull one, and the ladder one  i liked them all


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

CUTE! My rats have the rubber skull ability too, so I had to cover their cage in hardware cloth ><


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i did too, they chewed through it ><


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

BAD RATS! Mine haven't tried, but I don't think they can. It's made from metal, not plastic like most of the stuff in the hardware store O_O


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i also kept them in a smaller cage till they couldnt fit, that was test run i caught on camera lol


----------

